# Impossible de récupérer l'espace libre après une suppression d'une partition BootCamp



## nonoboud (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

J'espère que vous allez bien.
J'ai voulu installer Windows 11 sur mon IMac 2019 (oui je sais) à la place de Windows 10 qui était déjà installé sur une partition BootCamp.
Je devais à priori supprimer cette partition pour en récréer une nouvelle avec BootCamp.
Impossible de partitioner de nouveau mon disque avec BootCamp car j'ai à priori un espace libre de 80Go que j'arrive pas à supprimer depuis mon utilitaire de disque.
J'ai tenté des réparations de disques, des commandes "resizecontainer" et autres et rien ne fonctionne.
Je vous met ci dessous les infos de Diskutil Disk en espérant que vous pourrez m'aider.
Comme vous pouvez le voir, le problème vient du "free space" de 80,8Go.


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         1.9 TB     disk0s2
                    (free space)                         80.8 GB    -

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.9 TB     disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  353.4 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 780.8 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                1.1 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨MEDIA⁩                   983.2 GB   disk1s5
   6:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.4 GB    disk1s6
   7:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.4 GB    disk1s6s1
```

Merci encore pour vos lumières.

Bonne soirée,

Arnaud


----------



## Sly54 (28 Septembre 2022)

*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Systemc (20 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour a toutes et a tous
Je suis tout nouveau sur ce forum, et j'y suis depuis 14h .
J'ai exactement le même problème qu' Arnaud allias Nonoboud, et je recherche une solution pour ré-activer les 450GB qui ont disparu juste après avoir supprimé Windows 10 via l'assistant de BootCamp. Cela tombe très mal , car je devais juste faire une ré-installation propre de BootCamp.
J'ai pourtant bien lu une bonne cinquantaine de solution, mais dans mon cas plutôt rare,et celui de Nonoboud, la partition manquante n'a pas d'identification du style "disk1s3" il y a juste  "free space" et son volume.
Mais je suis sûre que cet extraordinaire Mr Macomaniac, dont j'ai suivi ces solutions toute la journée, mais qui n'ont malheureusement pas abouti, va nous trouver la solution.
j'ai désactivé le sip, tester toutes les formules de diskutil...
Je sais déja qu'il n'y a pas de CoreStorage, ni de Logical Volume. Je dois certainement en oublier. J'ai tellement sollicité le terminal, que toutes les formules et les explications se sont affichées. Mais 2 soucis : tout en anglais bien technique, et surtout il me fallait de quoi identifier la partition disparue.
Dernière chose, pour Sly54 cette fois, je pense qu'il y a vraiment un rapport direct avec les Macs ou du moins BootCamp, mais tout dépend a quel degrés vous situez le rapport.
Dans l'attente d'une solution, bonne continuation a tous


----------



## Systemc (20 Octobre 2022)

oops désolé j'ai zappé .
Je suis sur MacBook Pro de 2015 avec Monterey vers 12.6


----------



## Systemc (20 Octobre 2022)

j'ai trouvé le bloc code, mais novice pour son utilisation.
Peux tu me dire la démarche stp


----------



## Systemc (20 Octobre 2022)

```
Last login: Thu Oct 20 19:04:01 on ttys002
allosystemcmac@MacBook-Pro-de-Christophe ~ % diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         574.0 GB   disk0s1
   2:                        EFI ⁨NO NAME⁩                 104.9 MB   disk0s2
                    (free space)                         450.1 GB   -

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +574.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s1
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨SSD Mac Osx - Données⁩   116.9 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 330.5 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                1.1 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 MB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨SSD Mac Osx⁩             15.4 GB    disk1s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.4 GB    disk1s5s1

/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *268.4 GB   disk2
   1:       Microsoft Basic Data ⁨SDHC 256GB⁩              268.4 GB   disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *4.0 TB     disk3
   1:       Microsoft Basic Data ⁨Seagate expansion⁩       701.8 GB   disk3s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data ⁨1.00TB⁩                  1.1 TB     disk3s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data ⁨2.00TB⁩                  2.2 TB     disk3s3

allosystemcmac@MacBook-Pro-de-Christophe ~ %
```


----------



## Systemc (20 Octobre 2022)

Désolé pour le temps, mais je suis la dessus depuis 13H
Error: -69519
Tu le  veux en bloc?


----------



## Systemc (20 Octobre 2022)

```
Last login: Thu Oct 20 22:11:33 on ttys000
allosystemcmac@MacBook-Pro-de-Christophe ~ % diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         574.0 GB   disk0s1
   2:                        EFI ⁨NO NAME⁩                 104.9 MB   disk0s2
                    (free space)                         450.1 GB   -

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +574.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s1
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨SSD Mac Osx - Données⁩   117.0 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 330.5 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                1.1 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 MB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨SSD Mac Osx⁩             15.4 GB    disk1s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.4 GB    disk1s5s1


Pas facile ...
ce qui bloque tout , c'est que la partition n'est pas identifiable.
tout ce que j'ai déduis de mes recherches, ce serait peut être "disk1s5".
Mais vraiment pas sûre



allosystemcmac@MacBook-Pro-de-Christophe ~ % diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
Started APFS operation
Error: -69519: The target disk is too small for this operation, or a gap is required in your partition map which is missing or too small, which is often caused by an attempt to grow a partition beyond the beginning of another partition or beyond the end of partition map usable space
allosystemcmac@MacBook-Pro-de-Christophe ~ %
```


----------



## Systemc (20 Octobre 2022)

Je te l'écris car je suis sur mon tel. 
Voici la réponse :
Disk1 is neither an APFS Container Référence nor an APFS Physical Store


----------



## Systemc (20 Octobre 2022)

j'ai redémarré, faut que je le fasse en recovery aussi?


----------



## Systemc (20 Octobre 2022)

```
Last login: Thu Oct 20 23:26:23 on ttys000
allosystemcmac@MacBook-Pro-de-Christophe ~ % diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         574.0 GB   disk0s1
   2:                        EFI ⁨NO NAME⁩                 104.9 MB   disk0s2
                    (free space)                         450.1 GB   -

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +574.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s1
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨SSD Mac Osx - Données⁩   117.3 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 330.5 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                1.1 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 MB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨SSD Mac Osx⁩             15.4 GB    disk1s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.4 GB    disk1s5s1

allosystemcmac@MacBook-Pro-de-Christophe ~ %



je te l'envoi déjà avec le Mac allumé, dis moi si il faut que j'y retourne.
je ne suis plus a ça prêt LoL
```


----------



## Systemc (20 Octobre 2022)

Désolé mais je commence buguer


----------



## Systemc (20 Octobre 2022)

J'ai voulu faire une capture d'écran mais mon clavier déconne, car il est en qwerty et n'arrête pas de changer de langue. Et suis obligé d'en garder 2 minimum


----------



## Systemc (20 Octobre 2022)

je deviens complètement fou.....
t;as reçu la photo?


----------



## Systemc (21 Octobre 2022)

et  voilà


----------



## Systemc (21 Octobre 2022)

Comme j'ai écris sur mon 1er post, j'ai tout tenté.
Est-ce que si je repars de zéro : réinstallation Monterey et BootCamp, tu crois que je vais pouvoir récupérer les 450GB?
En mettant le ssd en externe pour récupérer la partition sur Windows avec le logiciel qui faut. 
Et une fois fait je le remet dans le !Mac et je réinstalle tout. 
Qu'est ce que tu en pense ?


----------



## Systemc (21 Octobre 2022)

Je n'y crois pas même mon tel s'en mêle. 
Impossible de me connecter.


----------



## Systemc (21 Octobre 2022)

D'apres ce que je vois, l'espace libre se trouve dans le même container que le disk3, et sur la même ligne il est nommé disk0s1
La si tu as encore du courage je te laisse me guider. Je ne suis plus en état de réfléchir


----------



## Systemc (21 Octobre 2022)

Et voila. 
Encore cette erreur-69515.
Mais l'explication n'est pas la même


----------



## Systemc (21 Octobre 2022)

J'ai eu ça cet aprem si ça peut t'aider.


----------



## Systemc (21 Octobre 2022)

Je commence à être navré + pour toi que pour moi LoL
Dois je te remettre la photo avec le même message et code erreur : -69519
 C'est ce qui s'est affiché


----------



## Systemc (21 Octobre 2022)

Désolé je m'étais endormi. 
Je ne saurais jamais te remercier comme il se doit, pour l'aide et le temps que tu m'as accordé. 
Bonne nuit  Mr l'ange


----------



## Systemc (22 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous. 
Et surtout à Avangel-w. 
J'ai reussi a récupérer la partition disparue après la suppression de Windows 10 via BootCamp. 
J'ai tout simplement créé une clé USB d'installation avec le logiciel Ventoy. 
Qui permet d'avoir plusieurs versions de system d'exploitation., de Windows à OSX en passant par Android ou Linux. 

Il faut démarrer de la clé USB comme si vous étiez sur un PC en appuyant sur CMD + R, vous y verrez la partition de votre version de Mac OSX et votre clé en orange qui s'appelle EFI Boot. 
Vous cliquez sur EFI Boot et à un moment, on vous demande sur quelle partition vous désirez ins[llaer Windows. 
Et là Miracle, vous y verrez votre partition apparaître en "non allouée". 
Choisissez cette partition,  un message vous préviens qu'une partition de réserve sera créée, cliquez sur OK et Windows formatera la partition. 
Après vous avez le choix de continuer l'installation personnalisée ou la mise à niveau. 
Pour la mise à niveau, il vous sera demander de redémarrer sur Windows, mais l' espace étant encore vierge, vous pouvez redémarrer sur Mac et vous retrouverez votre partition formatée en NTFS. Il ne vous reste plus qu'à refaire une installation via BootCamp. 
Très important,  il vous faut une version de windows ORIGINALE. 
Désolé, mais je n'ai pas les liens à vous postez. 
Il vous faut :
-Un Pc Windows pour préparer la clé USB
-Une clé USB de 8gb minimum. 
-Le logiciel VENTOY (freeware) pour booter de votre clé USB
-Une version de Windows ORIGINAL téléchargé sur le site de Microsoft.
- Un peu de patience.

Voila une solution rapide et sûre pour tout ceux qui ont perdu la partition après suppression de Windows via BootCamp ou autre.
Mais je suis sûre que d'autres membres vous en trouverons d'autres. 
Bon week-end à toutes et à tous


----------



## Systemc (22 Octobre 2022)

Message au modérateur :
Désolé mais je ne sais pas si c'est moi ou vous qui mettiez ce post en mode RÉSOLU. 
Encore merci à Avangel-w


----------



## Systemc (22 Octobre 2022)

Voilà ce que cela donne en installant Windows directement de la clé USB et non BootCamp. 
Je vais tester pour trouver d'éventuelles erreurs ou bugs. 
Si c'est le cas je reviendrais vous prévenir. 
Petit détail qui a son importance. 
Aucun compte Microsoft vous est demandé pour finaliser l'installation. 
Pratique pour ceux qui n'en n'ont pas encore créé.


----------



## Systemc (22 Octobre 2022)

Juste pour vous montrer que ma solution fonctionne très bien.
J'ai bien récupéré mes 450Gb perdus.

Par contre pour les personnes qui ne veulent pas passer 2h à l'installation de Windows sur Mac, je leur conseille de passer par BootCamp,.
Ce sera plus simple pour trouver les pilotes rapidement.


----------



## Systemc (31 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour a toutes et a tous.
Juste pour info, j'ai fait une ré-installation totale de Mac Os Monterey 12.6.1 , pour ensuite refaire une nouvelle installation propre de BootCamp avec Win 10 puis MAJ vers Win 11 qui n'a pas besoin du TPM>
Désolé aux modérateurs si je ne suis pas sur le bon endroit pour le sujet de ce message, mais c'est juste pour confirmer que ma solution fonctionne a tout les coups.
Bon weekend d' Halloween a vous


----------

